# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Поддержим достойного педагога!

## Dju

С позволения администрации обращаюсь ко всем друзьям с просьбой поддержать педагога в конкурсе "Признание", который проводит Департамент образования г.Иркутска.

Так хочется надеяться, что победит достойный. Но судя по скорости набираемых голосов, победит самый сметливый. 

МЫ часто обсуждаем на нашем форуме проблемы педагогов и часто сетуем, что в рядах учителей все меньше горящих людей. Думаю, что именно таким людям, не растерявшим огонек, искренне любящих детей и умеющих зажечь их, увлечь и повести за собой, нужна особая поддержка. Потому обращаюсь ко всем неравнодушным проголосовать за такого учителя и помочь выиграть.


http://edu.irkutsk.ru/glavnaya/news/2012/01/17/770/ *Я прошу поддержать Иванову Л.И (СОШ №15)*
Обратите внимание, что в голосовании две Ивановых (фото "нашей" самое последнее)
Нужно написать адрес почты и вернуться по ссылке из письма.

Это учитель математики моей дочери  :Viannen 41:  и коллега моих друзей. Учитель с большой буквы!!!
Когда-то давно, когда мой ребенок проходил переломный подростковый период и начал выбиваться из колеи, а мое влияние с каждым днем ослабевало. В нашей  школе оставлять её - было смерти подобно!
Я прибежала в школу №15 (пятнашка) с просьбой взять моего ребенка, которого не могли принять туда не по прописке, не по успеваемости. Директор отдала право решить педколлективу, возьмутся они за проблемного ребенка или нет. Так вот Лариса Ивановна была одним из тех педагогов, которая взяла на себя ответственность. И мы вернули интерес дочери к учебе.
Теперь моя дочь растит внучка и учится в политехе. В её успехах есть доля заслуги учителей, поверивших в неё и поддержавших.
Не этот ли учитель достоин признания! Ведь именно так называется конкурс.


Говорят, что победитель получит премию. Зная Ларису Ивановну, у меня теплится слабая надежда, что она побалует себя, а не понесется закупать наглядные пособия и методическую литературу  :Locomotive: .

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Форумчане!!!
Братцы!!!!!
ПОДДЕРЖИВАЕМ АКТИВНЕЕЕ!

Наша немного отстаёт!!!!!
разве допустим мы, чтоб НАСТОЯЩИЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ оказался без заслуженного признания и награды за тяжкий труд?????

ИН-КУ!!!! Вся надежда на вас, форумчане!!!!!!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Так хочется надеяться, что победит достойный.


 Всегда в это хочеться верить, но... 




> судя по скорости набираемых голосов, победит самый ...


  :Taunt:   Ага! 

Но тем не менее, вопреки всему, я проголосовала. Сравнительно недавно, меня тоже очень мощно поддержали форумчане с инку! Было очень приятно и здорово ощущать такую поддержку!!! 

Кстати, какая у вас удобная в Иркутске система голосования! Не то что у некоторых... И сразу кандидаты по номинациям, тоже верный ход. Иркутск, молодцы! Есть чему поучиться организаторам подобных конкурсов других городов!

Форумчане, поддержите! Ну что вам стОит проголосовать? Там очень (поверьте мне, есть с чем сравнивать!) лёгкая процедура голосования! 

Удачи конкурсанту!

----------


## гунька

и я проголосовала. Удачи Ларисе Ивановне!!!!! И победы! Сама была в такой шкуре, поэтому знаю, как это все волнительно и тяжело. Только был бы прок от голосования....Но будем надеяться только на лучшее!

----------


## Dju

В Иркутске полночь. Голосование остановлено. Чудо не произошло. 
Последние часы мы следили пристально за ходом голосования....а вернее за прибавлением голосов. У победительнице добавлялось по 5 голосов в минуту. У нас не хватило сил догнать. Второе место.
Но в любом случае всем спасибо за переживание, за поддержку и желание помочь. Я думаю, что это дороже любых премий.

----------


## Dju

Врууууууууу! Мы сделали это!  :Vah: 

Голосование остановилось, но активация голосов еще шла. В последний час старались все на славу, потому видимо шла задержка. И вот через 40 минут после остановки голосования мой телефон разрывается... Все радуются! 
Мы выскочили на *1 место*! 

 И снова ушли на второе.
Будем подождать до утра. Видимо циферки еще попрыгают.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Видимо циферки еще попрыгают.


видимо попроыгают... еще раз проголосовала, теперь  со второго почтового ящика и этот мой голос учли... так что еще не вечер

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Юль, есть какие-то новости???? или наше министерство держит паузу?? на сайте пока висят предварительные результаты...

----------


## Dju

Есть! По итогам нашего голосования Лариса Ивановна осталась на втором месте. Теперь идет следующий тур: голосования смс.... при чем учитываются только BWC (местная связь). Следующий этап будет голосование купонами из газеты "АиФ"..... И мне начинает это напоминать детские игры на лужайке. Хотя призовой фонд нехилый.

Кстати, Викуля, твое сообщение



> еще раз проголосовала, теперь со второго почтового ящика и этот мой голос учли...


прошло в 3 часа ночи по местному, когда голосование было УЖЕ закрыто. Остается вопрос, на который нам пока не отвечают: Зачем открывалось голосование после 2 часов ночи? Видимо он останется риторический  :Meeting:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

как там у них,  в министерстве, все замудрено...  Юль, почему второе место, если количество голослов у нее больше всех??? ничччччче не понимаю

----------


## Dju

> ничччччче не понимаю


Да видимо сами в департаменте плохо понимают, что затеяли. Педагоги решили поиграть в детские игрушки.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Скажите,как  обстоят дела  с голосованием? Ещё нужны голоса?

----------

